# Celeste here. Closed



## Gazer297 (May 7, 2020)

Trapped right as you come out of airport.
Sorry but just one at a time and please leave by airport as it was a pain trapping her here.  I will send dodo code in order of posts.


----------



## brangein (May 7, 2020)

Me pls! Thanks!


----------



## Hobowire (May 7, 2020)

im interested


----------



## Gazer297 (May 7, 2020)

Open again


----------



## acsince2004 (May 7, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## Feferily (May 7, 2020)

I’d like to drop by. What’s the fee?


----------



## Aronthaer (May 7, 2020)

Is this free? I'd like to come!


----------



## animal_hunter (May 7, 2020)

May i come? Thanks


----------



## Capchir (May 7, 2020)

I’d love to come by pls


----------



## Keen (May 7, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## Pameloo (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to come! Do you need any materials?


----------



## Snowifer (May 7, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Gazer297 (May 7, 2020)

Working my way down list. A couple may end up together just to give you heads up


----------



## dkbw (May 7, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## ecstasy (May 7, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 7, 2020)

I would love to visit if possible.


----------



## Gazer297 (May 7, 2020)

Still going ... a few here now so waiting until clears


----------



## lauren1 (May 7, 2020)

I’d like to visit!!


----------



## Tsen (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to come by


----------



## Gazer297 (May 7, 2020)

Cleared out so open for a bit more


----------

